# Iberital Challenge question



## alpar balo (Dec 19, 2020)

Hello forum members ,

I have an Iberital Challenge grinder that has stopped working after being shipped. It simply fails to start running.

Would you have any idea what could cause the issue ? I am thinking of some electrical failure or something alike.

Thank you


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

alpar balo said:


> Hello forum members ,
> 
> I have an Iberital Challenge grinder that has stopped working after being shipped. It simply fails to start running.
> 
> ...


 It could be anything. Is it plugged in? Is the switch on? Has it ever worked? Does it make any noise? Has it ever been used? Are the burrs jammed?


----------



## alpar balo (Dec 19, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> It could be anything. Is it plugged in? Is the switch on? Has it ever worked? Does it make any noise? Has it ever been used? Are the burrs jammed?


 yes it was working before it got shipped to me. all is okay, plugged in, switched on, there is no noise at all. burrs are not cleaned but not jammed either.

can it be there is any safety feature that does not let it start ? there is not reaction at all, like it would not be plugged.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

alpar balo said:


> yes it was working before it got shipped to me. all is okay, plugged in, switched on, there is no noise at all. burrs are not cleaned but not jammed either.
> 
> can it be there is any safety feature that does not let it start ? there is not reaction at all, like it would not be plugged.


 This is a hard one. If the plug has a fuse, check the fuse. Also check the socket the grinder is plugged in. Also make sure the hopper doesn't have a catch or a safety device that things must be properly connected otherwise it wont turn on. I never seen your grinder, but, presumably, it won't have any safety features as such.

If that doesn't work, you'd need to check the lead for continuity as starters, and go from there. Good luck


----------



## alpar balo (Dec 19, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> This is a hard one. If the plug has a fuse, check the fuse. Also check the socket the grinder is plugged in. Also make sure the hopper doesn't have a catch or a safety device that things must be properly connected otherwise it wont turn on. I never seen your grinder, but, presumably, it won't have any safety features as such.
> 
> If that doesn't work, you'd need to check the lead for continuity as starters, and go from there. Good luck


 thank a lot will give it a try


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

alpar balo said:


> yes it was working before it got shipped to me...


 How do you know this ?


----------



## alpar balo (Dec 19, 2020)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> How do you know this ?


 it was confirmed by the sender


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi again, i think you *may* have a classic case of DOA....i'd be asking for a refund if it was me. Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## alpar balo (Dec 19, 2020)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Hi again, i think you *may* have a classic case of DOA....i'd be asking for a refund if it was me. Good luck and let us know how you get on.


 hi , thanks i managed to get the money back as you said


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Excellent news...i'm glad that you wasn't fleeced. Keep us updated in what you replace it with.


----------

